# What is a good racing time



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to get an idea of what a good racing time would be for what distance. Lets just say a 30 or 40 mile toss, what would make a good time?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Most flyers agree a good racing pigeon can fly 47 MPH with no wind...When training the birds,you would this speed as your guide...If there is a tail wind,or a headwind,that would make the birds speed faster or slower....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It all depends on the wind with a head wind 35mph could be good but with a decent tail wind they'll do 60mph or more the fastest race I've ever won was a 250 mile race and the bird made a little over 77mph. So with a head wind an hour for 30 to 40 miles would be good. With a tail wind 30 to 40 mins would be good. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks! I dont have a club to race with right now but I figure it wouldn't hurt to train then and see what theyve got anyways.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pixy said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get an idea of what a good racing time would be for what distance. Lets just say a 30 or 40 mile toss, what would make a good time?


With a short distance its hard to judge 30 40 miles They may come right home or they may wonder for a time. You need say at least the 100 mile range to better judge speed. if they come home in say 1 hour from that distance then they are doing ok. But agin better at the 100 to see a good average and that depends on winds and weather conditions.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

You Calculate 1min 20 Seconds Per Mile.. Thats What I Do Most Of The Time There On The Money ...couple Minutes Here And There Diffrent


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

How do I train to 100 miles?? I cant imagine driving 100 mile to do a toss.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Befor I joined a club I made my own races I trained to 50 mi then jumped to 100, by the time I was done my young birds went all the way to 300 mi. If you want to see if your birds can make it you have to do the road work.
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Who said Training Pigeons was easy? or Cheap?
Catch the birds--Driving 100 miles--toss the birds-drive back to the loft--4-5-6 hours.
200 miles at 20 miles per gallon-[ or less ]- 10-15 gallons @ $2.50 / Gal = $25--$40
Being 74 Y/O --living on a fixed income- Club Dues-AU Dues-Shipping Costs-- Another reason I no longer Race.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yea sure is an investment. Im going to college in September so im thinkin when I come down on the weekends. Im about 120 miles away so it sounds perfect. Im just wondering if waiting a week between tosses is too long?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

There are a few here and other people that are not members here that will just train their young birds out to 20-40 miles and have had pretty good results in the racing stats


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> There are a few here and other people that are not members here that will just train their young birds out to 20-40 miles and have had pretty good results in the racing stats


This will depend on how the other club members are training...We have a flyer in my club that is forcing us to train much more than we want to...
Get lazy and skip training, you lose against this guy...


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Char-B Loft said:


> This will depend on how the other club members are training...We have a flyer in my club that is forcing us to train much more than we want to...
> Get lazy and skip training, you lose against this guy...


Me thinks I may lose againt a few of those guys too lol lol


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Char-B Loft said:


> This will depend on how the other club members are training...We have a flyer in my club that is forcing us to train much more than we want to...
> Get lazy and skip training, you lose against this guy...


Your lucky you only have one guy that forces you to train more then you would like. I'd say more then half the 150 guys around here train their birds hard and it seams like the guys who train the hardest win the most. One of the top guys is a guy who spares no expence on his birds. He has breeding coops in his yard at his house that make my house look like an outhouse. and 2 flying lofts on top of buildings right nextdoor from each other so he can put twice as many birds as the rest of the ppl in the race and he's got birds that he spent 30 thousand and more for and if they don't breed a bird who makes it into the top 5% in 2 seasons of breeding he culls them he don't care what he paid. He has 3 ppl working for him a loft manager from Belgium and 2 drivers for training who go to the hundred mile station everyday. They have their birds set up in groups and they rotate which group goes to which distance each day so they'll always have birds set up for whatever type race we wind up having that weekend. If you get the IF Sky Talk or the Racing Pigeon Digest you most likly saw him on the cover in the past since he's always advertising all the races he wins. But that just makes it all the better when you beat them. Guys like him that I have to fly against is the main reason I don't feel like my bird are ready. If I was flying against a bunch of guys who only had their birds trained to 37.5 miles I know my birds would kick some but.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

On my tosses I am looking for at least 40 miles per hour. Anything more is a plus. With some tail wind your numbers will climb. So if im doing a 40 mile toss I would like them to be home by an hour or less. You set your standards.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats pretty intense racing!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

JRNY said:


> On my tosses I am looking for at least 40 miles per hour. Anything more is a plus. With some tail wind your numbers will climb. So if im doing a 40 mile toss I would like them to be home by an hour or less. You set your standards.


Alright, this will give me a good start!


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Your lucky you only have one guy that forces you to train more then you would like. I'd say more then half the 150 guys around here train their birds hard and it seams like the guys who train the hardest win the most. One of the top guys is a guy who spares no expence on his birds. He has breeding coops in his yard at his house that make my house look like an outhouse. and 2 flying lofts on top of buildings right nextdoor from each other so he can put twice as many birds as the rest of the ppl in the race and he's got birds that he spent 30 thousand and more for and if they don't breed a bird who makes it into the top 5% in 2 seasons of breeding he culls them he don't care what he paid. He has 3 ppl working for him a loft manager from Belgium and 2 drivers for training who go to the hundred mile station everyday. They have their birds set up in groups and they rotate which group goes to which distance each day so they'll always have birds set up for whatever type race we wind up having that weekend. If you get the IF Sky Talk or the Racing Pigeon Digest you most likly saw him on the cover in the past since he's always advertising all the races he wins. But that just makes it all the better when you beat them. Guys like him that I have to fly against is the main reason I don't feel like my bird are ready. If I was flying against a bunch of guys who only had their birds trained to 37.5 miles I know my birds would kick some but.


Wow, good post...I guess I am lucky...


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Wow!*



sky tx said:


> Who said Training Pigeons was easy? or Cheap?
> Catch the birds--Driving 100 miles--toss the birds-drive back to the loft--4-5-6 hours.
> 200 miles at 20 miles per gallon-[ or less ]- 10-15 gallons @ $2.50 / Gal = $25--$40
> Being 74 Y/O --living on a fixed income- Club Dues-AU Dues-Shipping Costs-- Another reason I no longer Race.


 With That Said - and I'll never be able to afford To - Sit back and Relax and enjoy them flying around the loft sounds much more relaxing !


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Dont give them all the bad stuff tell them how you felt when bird that you bred just won the 600 mi race an hour ahead of the rest.
Dave


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

It Is amazing - a Bird Flying Back to Its Loft from 600 Miles , Its Just Completely amazing how such a creature could accomplish this !


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> With That Said - and I'll never be able to afford To - Sit back and Relax and enjoy them flying around the loft sounds much more relaxing !


Maybe you should take a look at Tipplers. You can complete in competition and never leave your yard...

http://tipplers.com/


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Char - B - Loft , Hey Thank You For This Link -- I only Begin Reading This and It Sounds very Interesting already I am definitely Checking Into Them and reading up more on " Tipplers " - I have Homers Now that i have been told i must keep " Prisoners " which i feel sounds horrible , but thats pretty much what they are - I have to keep them locked up in the loft or else they wouldn't return back - but i do intend on flying thier young when they have some - I have children whom are very excited to see this happen and i myself will also be , But I have decided that by spring of next year i want my children to be more involved so i am getting them into " Saddle Homers " so we can eventually get into showing the birds along with letting them fly the sky's around our loft - but i also have been looking into some type of roller type birds because i think the kids would enjoy these Rolls in Mid air - But now i am going to look into these "Tipplers" I'll read up on them and study some information and let you know what happens - Is This The Type You Have , and again Thank You ! Mike And Family


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Char - B - Loft , Hey Thank You For This Link -- I only Begin Reading This and It Sounds very Interesting already I am definitely Checking Into Them and reading up more on " Tipplers " - I have Homers Now that i have been told i must keep " Prisoners " which i feel sounds horrible , but thats pretty much what they are - I have to keep them locked up in the loft or else they wouldn't return back - but i do intend on flying thier young when they have some - I have children whom are very excited to see this happen and i myself will also be , But I have decided that by spring of next year i want my children to be more involved so i am getting them into " Saddle Homers " so we can eventually get into showing the birds along with letting them fly the sky's around our loft - but i also have been looking into some type of roller type birds because i think the kids would enjoy these Rolls in Mid air - But now i am going to look into these "Tipplers" I'll read up on them and study some information and let you know what happens - Is This The Type You Have , and again Thank You ! Mike And Family


Hi,
No, I fly homers but I have a very good friend that has flown Tipplers in competition for over 20 years...Below is a link to his web site and I know he will be glad to help you....

http://www.freewebs.com/moonlightloft/


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow , way cool ..... Thank You Again for Another Link , Now I Must Go Study The " Tipplers " and Check out The websites , Much appreciated Peace ! Mike


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Training YB`s out to 100 miles is NOT needed,to race them....50/60 miles is far enough...What you want is to train on YOUR line of flight from the race stations..An if you can,take them a little north and south of your line of flight...I have read where there was a top flyer in Canada,that never went past 20/25 miles with his birds,and he was hard to beat..The quality of your birds is 75% of this hobby..the other 25% is health & condition of the birds at all times....It does not have to cost you BIG bucks...If it did,I would have given them up 20 years ago....Alamo


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A good Racing Speed?????????
One of our club members holds a National Record
453 miles--2493 YPM = 85 MPH ??


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Flyen birds !*



Alamo said:


> Training YB`s out to 100 miles is NOT needed,to race them....50/60 miles is far enough...What you want is to train on YOUR line of flight from the race stations..An if you can,take them a little north and south of your line of flight...I have read where there was a top flyer in Canada,that never went past 20/25 miles with his birds,and he was hard to beat..The quality of your birds is 75% of this hobby..the other 25% is health & condition of the birds at all times....It does not have to cost you BIG bucks...If it did,I would have given them up 20 years ago....Alamo


I understand i can take my homers out 20 / 25 miles and fly them back and train them out further if wanted and have them fly back -- But for getting into racing and entering birds into races -- usually in different states = Cost entering the race = cost alot per bird ....... Its gotten big and thats a good thing but for people who are average - theres no way to afford to be able to race any longer -- unless you keep it local , do it for fun amongst yourself and your friends = and thats what i like and will get into ........ I believe also that these big clubs should make entry fee's for 1st timers cheaper ! Peace ! but you stated alot of good information for beginners on how to start your birds - very nice !


----------

